# Distilled water??



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

when I was at my LFS yesterday a very nice old lady was helping me, and when I asked her about some peat to soften and lower the ph of my water she told me I could use some distilled water to soften up my water then use chems to get ph down. she also said I need to be carefull though, because she used to much one time and her water got too soft. I don't like the sound of this plan. I just wanted to ask the "pros" on the viability of use distilled water to soften your tank water. if it does work, how much do you use per-gallon?


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

You never want to use those pH down chemicals those are all junk and very unpredictable. AS for the DI/RO water yes that will help soften up the water but you will need to mix it with tap water maybe 50/50 and see where that puts your water peremeters and adjust from there. But the peat isn't a very effective method either and will also turn your water a brown, a tea looking color. The addign of water is a good idea but I would never use any of that pH down crap. Good luck


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Gaijin987 said:


> when I was at my LFS yesterday a very nice old lady was helping me, and when I asked her about some peat to soften and lower the ph of my water she told me I could use some distilled water to soften up my water then use chems to get ph down. she also said I need to be carefull though, because she used to much one time and her water got too soft. I don't like the sound of this plan. I just wanted to ask the "pros" on the viability of use distilled water to soften your tank water. if it does work, how much do you use per-gallon?


She gave you good advise as so did nswhite. There is no kH in distilled water. You use the wrong mixture you can kill your fish. I don't see buying distilled water for every water change. Just not practical. Even if you low ball it and spend 2 bucks a week your just better off with buying an RO unit.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

PH down chemicals are no junk.
But they are not for beginners. You have to know what you are doing with them.
Basically they are a very good way to lower the pH and also to buffer it against pH swings, if the tap water has a high pH and KH.

Harry

BTW
Actually bicarbonate is a pH up chemical and carbon dioxide is a pH down chemical too.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> *PH down chemicals are no junk*.
> But they are not for beginners. You have to know what you are doing with them.
> Basically they are a very good way to lower the pH and also to buffer it against pH swings, if the tap water has a high pH and KH.
> 
> ...


thank you i was going to say the same thing....i used them many time with no PH swings and it effectively lowered/raised my PH


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks for the input guys







I have done some searching and I am thinking of getting an RO unit. one stupid question though, GPD is Gallons Per Day? just trying to decide on how big of one to get. regular weekly water changes are recommended for max growth and health right? if so then the investment in an RO unit is well worth it.


----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

Yup gpd is gallons per day. My family has been in the water quality business quite some time. and no RO water wont kill your fish. the problem is that it has a very low acidic ph. low 6's usually. Its completely pure water and you wont have to worry about whats in it. The only reason I dont use one is I rent a house and my landlord wont let me do the modifications necessary to install it in my sink, as it does require drilling. Fact is, its awesome water to use, but usually you need to up the ph not down. Im sure because Ive asked many questions here someone is going to argue with me, but I do this for a living so unless you have a junk ro that isnt actually working ph will be low and it will be the most pure you will get without a professional distilling setup which isnt even reasonable to have in a house.

ahhh, and perhaps i should add that the fastest of them (other than industrial units) usually only does 75gpd and it will take a few hours to get much water as they come with a 3 gallon holding tank usually and if u just let it run out of the ro into a bucket or the tank its not much more of a trickle that it makes, but in 24 hours at 72 degrees and 70psi of line pressure in your house, it will make 75 gallons in one day. Fact is its probably cold where u are so temps more like 40-50 degrees in cold water and so you will make it slower for now. good luck with your ro if you decide to get one. plus you can drink it and it tastes great.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Warlock







I didn't know how "practical" a little RO unit would be for my water changes. looks like I will need a slightly larger one than I was originally looking at.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

distilled water is VERY low in ph... in the 5 range. extremely acidic


----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

actually distilled can get in the 4's. ro water is 6 possiibly 5's. fact is distilled water sucks up carbon dioxide soon as it hits air and drops ph FAST. good luck


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Actually r/o water (if set up properly) should produce 7-low 7 pH.

pure water by itself is pH 7


----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

perhaps in your area (as we all use different water). most cities are on a massive well type system, my city on the other hand pulls from the river. this will cause fluctuation in ph hardness blah blah blah. fact is round here you get super low ph out of an ro. round u perhaps not. plus if the ro isnt up to par compared with the top of the line drinking water quality ro's your water isnt as pure but just as usable for the fish. anywho good luck with whatever you choose.


----------

